# Forgot to sign on



## c123 (5 Dec 2007)

I recently started recieving Jobseekers Benefit and I`m just after realising that I was meant to sign on today but it completely slipped my mind. I know, I know... idiot!

But anyway its done now. So does anyone know what will happen now? I`m planning to go down first thing in the morning and explain that I forgot. Will they suspend the benefit?


----------



## olly123 (6 Dec 2007)

You can usually sign the following Monday from 2 to 4. Thats in Blanchardstown S.W. Dept in the shopping centre.


----------



## Welfarite (6 Dec 2007)

c123 said:


> I`m planning to go down first thing in the morning and explain that I forgot. Will they suspend the benefit?


 
Forgetting to sign is not a crime! Go down and sign today, tell them you forgot and it'll be fine. Don't wait til Monday!


----------

